# Three under w/compound



## Pops del Rio (Jan 28, 2008)

I was told at a local shop that I could not shoot three under with compound
bows. They want me to use two under. Something to do with tiller. I have been shooting a recurve 3 under.

I bought a PSE Shark X ,will set up between 40-50#. Does anybody use three under with compound bows? Do you notice any problems?

Thanks in advance


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

I have heard that it can be done.:wink:


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

There are a couple of things to think about when shooting compound fingers. Axle to axle length for finger pinch, and forgiveness. You will also need to be careful with the % let off of your bow.

The longer the A to A the less pinch on your fingers, obviously, but you need to watch the torque that many people put on thier strings when they shoot with 3 fingers on the string. I shoot a Hoyt Aspen with 3 under, but my A to A is 46+". The length of the A to A also helps cover for my release and other problems.

As far as % let off, the less the better. Usually around 55-65% let off. This will help you release the string a little cleaner. I find that it also helps me from twisting my string hand while i'm shooting, and not thinking about not torquing the string.

I know several people that shoot longbow and recurve 3 under, but choose to shoot compound 2 or even 1 under. They say it is for a better release. I still shoot 3 under. The shortest bow that I have comfortable shot 3 under was 42" A to A. If your bow is shorter than 42" you may want to try drawing with 3 finger and then dropping one off and shooting with 2 on the string.

You will have to experiment to find the most comfortable way for you to shoot.
Good luck,
Tim


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I draw with three under, then drop the bottom one when I reach my anchor. I started shooting a compoud three under, but found dropping the bottom finger worked much better for me.

Try dropping the bottom. It may feel funny at first, but after you get the hang of it I think you'll like it. Less fingers on the string means less chance to screw things up. That's the way I look at it at least.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Three under will work, especially if the bow is adequately long ATA for your draw length. However, I am in the camp with others; I draw three and drop one. I draw 28.5" to 29" and find that I can comfortably shoot around 40" ATA that way with no problems.

Good luck. Good to have you out here.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

jhart75609 said:


> I draw with three under, then drop the bottom one when I reach my anchor. I started shooting a compoud three under, but found dropping the bottom finger worked much better for me.
> 
> Try dropping the bottom. It may feel funny at first, but after you get the hang of it I think you'll like it. Less fingers on the string means less chance to screw things up. That's the way I look at it at least.



I totally agree , dropping the bottom finger will give you a cleaner release , also when you drop that bottom finger , try and lower your elbow so that your hand is parallel with the arrow , this will also help smooth up your release , Good Luck !! dan


----------



## Pops del Rio (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the great responses. Has anyone ever dropped the index
finger and used the middle and ring fingers?

Again thanks in advance.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, by accident. Every arrow would slam into the riser and shot nock high, ripping the bottom vane. For the the life of me I could not figure out why my arrows would not fly. I then realized that dropping the index finger left a gap between the middle finger and nock, so the nock would slip down as I released the arrow. I switchedback to drawing with one over and two under and dropping the top, at full draw, as i have done for years. I guess I did the same thing when I tried three fingers under. Now with that said: I have shot many bow setup for release (D-loop nock set) and didn't have any problems until the D-loop slips down. Some release shooter think your crazy until you shoot their bow better with fingers, sometime without any sight adjustment. I hope this answered your question.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

My hunting buddy shoots that way; draws split, and drops (or takes all the pressure off) the index finger. He is an excellent shot. He draws 29 or 29.5" and shoots a Drenalin LD (37" ATA I believe).


----------



## enrut (Aug 21, 2008)

> Thanks for all the great responses. Has anyone ever dropped the index
> finger and used the middle and ring fingers?
> 
> Again thanks in advance.


I shoot with my middle finger and the ring finger. I started with two under and one over(pointer finger) then as I hit my anchor point I dropped my pointer finger.. Now after many years of shooting the pointer finger never comes into play. I find it give me a great release and I don't pluck or strum as much this way..


----------



## WEBEJAMIN1 (May 23, 2004)

*3 under*

1st. yes you can shoot three under, You can adjust the tiller so it times out. You are getting alot of good advice here, just shoot what works out for you and always get more than one opinion, what works for some might not work for the other. Go for it


----------

